# DIY Guitar Kits - The largest selection of Do it Yourself Guitars



## Ara Pekel (Aug 25, 2016)

Up for sale is our SOLO Music Gear DIY Guitar Kits... we have a large selection and always adding new lines.

I will be showcasing a few on this post to give an idea of some of the styles that we carry.
Please visit our website to see the full list of products and detailed information about them.
SOLO Music Gear - www.solomusicgear.com

You can also visit our FaceBook page to see what some of our customers are creating.


















Just to be clear with something, these are our lines that we manufacture from China.
All head-stocks are designed by us, and they are not copies of the originals. 

For more inquiries please respond to this thread or call 1-800-632-SOLO (7656)


----------



## davetcan (Feb 27, 2006)

Looks good but you probably need to be in the dealer section


----------



## Granny Gremlin (Jun 3, 2016)

I'm almost kicking myself for the hollowbody I orderred from the US US recently (haven't started work on it) - good price but with shipping and dollar conversion it was just less than double what you were charging, though it does have some custom options that made me take the plunge. Speaking of, I see only full kits on your site, and for most of my own projects I would like to have the option of picking my own hardware and even sometimes doing my own routing (e.g. in the hollowbody I wanted one nonstandard size pickup only vs the usual 2 standard buckers) - other kit suppliers have these options as well as wood choice - are you planning on any of that? Also these are all sealed so no oil finishes possible?

I would totally go with you on my next project if there was some flexibility this stuff. I'm sure many others feel this way too. I see body and neck only sections on your site are coming soon so that is promising. 

PS: Typo found "OUT BEST SELLERS" on your home page


----------



## keto (May 23, 2006)

Any idea when you'll have the Firebird bass kit?


----------



## Ara Pekel (Aug 25, 2016)

davetcan said:


> Looks good but you probably need to be in the dealer section


Hi, still new here... but I honestly dont know where the dealer section is. can you help please.
Thanks


----------



## Ara Pekel (Aug 25, 2016)

Granny Gremlin said:


> I'm almost kicking myself for the hollowbody I orderred from the US US recently (haven't started work on it) - good price but with shipping and dollar conversion it was just less than double what you were charging, though it does have some custom options that made me take the plunge. Speaking of, I see only full kits on your site, and for most of my own projects I would like to have the option of picking my own hardware and even sometimes doing my own routing (e.g. in the hollowbody I wanted one nonstandard size pickup only vs the usual 2 standard buckers) - other kit suppliers have these options as well as wood choice - are you planning on any of that? Also these are all sealed so no oil finishes possible?
> 
> I would totally go with you on my next project if there was some flexibility this stuff. I'm sure many others feel this way too. I see body and neck only sections on your site are coming soon so that is promising.
> 
> PS: Typo found "OUT BEST SELLERS" on your home page


Thank you for your comments... we are totally getting ready Early Dec for the Bodies and Necks only... and some set hardware packs 
But I think to be honest and fair, it will be mid next year before we get into the upgraded Bodies and Hardware... but it is all in the works currently, just need to take some steps and time to get there.
They are sealed, however with some sanding you can for sure do oil finishes...if you look at some of the work from people on or Facebook, you will see all different finishes thats been done.

Thank you for pointing the typo out, cant believe we missed that all this time---its fixed


----------



## Ara Pekel (Aug 25, 2016)

keto said:


> Any idea when you'll have the Firebird bass kit?


Hi, I believe thats another typo, and that bass should be Thunderbird... and we have that coming in late Nov.
If you like you can add your email to the waitlist on that product page, and once its updated it will send you an email right away.
Thank you


----------



## bigboki (Apr 16, 2015)

Congratulations on great kits and welcome to the forum.
Is it possible to come to your Toronto location and choose and purchase directly on site?

thank you very much in advance
Sincerely yours
Bojan


----------



## davetcan (Feb 27, 2006)

Ara Pekel said:


> Hi, still new here... but I honestly dont know where the dealer section is. can you help please.
> Thanks


You are there now, looks like the Admin moved the thread for you.


----------



## Ara Pekel (Aug 25, 2016)

davetcan said:


> You are there now, looks like the Admin moved the thread for you.


That's great... Thank you


----------



## Ara Pekel (Aug 25, 2016)

bigboki said:


> Congratulations on great kits and welcome to the forum.
> Is it possible to come to your Toronto location and choose and purchase directly on site?
> 
> thank you very much in advance
> ...


Hi Bojan, you can absolutely come to our location and choose what you like. 
You can pay on site with CC, debit, or cash or I can send you a PayPal invoice as well.

We are there Mon-Fri, 10am-4pm
But please give us a heads up prior to coming by

Thank you
Ara


----------



## JBFairthorne (Oct 11, 2014)

It was nice to see a few lefty options available. There sure is a lot of basswood though. Where's the alder? Where's the ash?


----------



## bigboki (Apr 16, 2015)

Ara Pekel said:


> Hi Bojan, you can absolutely come to our location and choose what you like.
> You can pay on site with CC, debit, or cash or I can send you a PayPal invoice as well.
> 
> We are there Mon-Fri, 10am-4pm
> ...


Great new Ara,
I will definitely give you a shout and pay you a visit sometimes in September.
yours truly
Bojan


----------



## Scotty (Jan 30, 2013)

Oh...that spalted looks tasty


----------



## Ara Pekel (Aug 25, 2016)

JBFairthorne said:


> It was nice to see a few lefty options available. There sure is a lot of basswood though. Where's the alder? Where's the ash?


Hi, first I like to say that the basswood was mainly to have a set price point that would accommodate most buyers. We can essnetially do any of the options, but most times it goes into custom build options and the price reflects accordingly.

Having said that, in our next manufacturing cycle which is set to arrive late November, we have the following options getting added on... and later in time more PRO series higher end models will be added.
Strat and Tele in Alder
SB in Ash, and this is in stock already, but adding a couple of new lines SB in white ash
Bass Guitars - Jazz, SB, and Ibanez styles coming in Ash
and Just the Start body coming in Alder as well

Also I like to let you know that we have added 2 new lines of left handed: ES35 and LP, that will be in the same time
As long as all these pass QC, they will be here...and hopefully you'll have a look and let us know what you think.

Thank you
Ara


----------



## Ara Pekel (Aug 25, 2016)

Scotty said:


> Oh...that spalted looks tasty


That actually is one of my favorites... its a great looking piece... have a look on the FB page and you'll see Danno playing that... finished that and practically left it as is



__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=1054233991324506


----------



## Jamdog (Mar 9, 2016)

How about non-facebook links?


----------



## Ara Pekel (Aug 25, 2016)

Jamdog said:


> How about non-facebook links?


Hi, If you are meaning to have links to unfinished ones, its all available on our website: www.solomusicgear.com
and that particular model is: Solo LP and Unfinished Style DIY Guitar Kit, Mahogany Body, Spalted Maple Top | Solo Music Gear
Hope that helps, and let me know if you have any other questions.
Ara


----------



## greco (Jul 15, 2007)

Anyone recognize these pickguards?


----------



## keto (May 23, 2006)

Dave, is that a serious question? GTMaker/Geno did mine.


----------



## greco (Jul 15, 2007)

keto said:


> Dave, is that a serious question? GTMaker/Geno did mine.


Yes...Congrats Keto!

And this is one of his guards on SOLO kit that* he* built recently.
@GTmaker ...Sorry for raining on your parade. I didn't expect a response to my
question so quickly. See how famous your guards are!!


----------



## Ara Pekel (Aug 25, 2016)

Thats right.. I met Geno just a little while ago when he picked that kit from us.
Great guy, and I love those pickguards


----------



## Guest (Aug 27, 2016)

I think that he still has a box full of them.


----------



## Guest (Aug 27, 2016)

Ara Pekel said:


> Bass Guitars - Jazz, SB, and Ibanez styles coming in Ash


I wouldn't mind seeing a Ricky style or even a Bongo in that lineup.


----------



## greco (Jul 15, 2007)

laristotle said:


> I wouldn't mind seeing a Ricky style or even a *Bongo* in that lineup.


What is a "Bongo"?


----------



## Guest (Aug 28, 2016)

greco said:


> What is a "Bongo"?


----------



## keto (May 23, 2006)

Bongo is an EB/MM bass model, recently discontinued. Was is a SB?


----------



## Guest (Aug 28, 2016)

keto said:


> Was is a SB?


I was going to ask the same.
Tnx keto.


----------



## Ara Pekel (Aug 25, 2016)

laristotle said:


> I wouldn't mind seeing a Ricky style or even a Bongo in that lineup.


I know when we spoke about these 2 kits, the Bongo style did not make our list... but the Ricky one we been going back and forth with for a while and it is something that we might do still. I will keep you posted on this...


----------



## Ara Pekel (Aug 25, 2016)

keto said:


> Bongo is an EB/MM bass model, recently discontinued. Was is a SB?


Hi Keto, I am not sure but were you asking me what a SB is?


----------



## keto (May 23, 2006)

Ara Pekel said:


> (partialy deleted just for brevity sake)...
> ...*SB* in Ash, and this is in stock already, but adding a couple of new lines *SB* in white ash
> Bass Guitars - Jazz, *SB*, and Ibanez styles coming in Ash
> and Just the Start body coming in Alder as well
> ...


Yes, I was asking you. And yes, I meant Thunderbird not Firebird


----------



## Ara Pekel (Aug 25, 2016)

keto said:


> Yes, I was asking you. And yes, I meant Thunderbird not Firebird


Hi Keto, sorry for the confusion... the SB stands for Steinberger style
Its an in house reference that we use that I just got used to saying, and I forget not to use


----------



## Slooky (Feb 3, 2015)

Really quite impressed with all you have to offer! Are the necks thin or thick?


----------



## Ara Pekel (Aug 25, 2016)

Slooky said:


> Really quite impressed with all you have to offer! Are the necks thin or thick?


Thank you for your kind words... we try to do our best and put a lot of effort into getting these kits to where they are today.

As for the neck question... its best that you judge for your self.
I f you cant come by to see them... on our website, we actually have dimensions for the necks for most of our products.
just go to any page like this https://solomusicgear.com/product/solo-es-style-diy-guitar-kit-maple-body-flamed-maple-top/ 
and select the "Additional Information" tab... there should show you the Thickness at 12th, Width, Thickness at nut, width, scale length, and other information.

Hope that helps, and let me know if you have any questions...


----------



## Ara Pekel (Aug 25, 2016)

Just wanted to let everyone local to GTA know that we are now setup for Repairs and Servicing.

Here is the link to our site for more detailed information and pricing.
Our Services | Solo Music Gear
https://www.solomusicgear.com/services/


----------



## Granny Gremlin (Jun 3, 2016)

Hmmmn, I see you have cases as well. Might have to pick one up for my G style hollowbody project onve I finish it (and check the measurements). Looks nice and well priced too.


----------



## ZeroGravity (Mar 25, 2016)

Any plans for a thinner semi-hollow LP style, like a ES-135?


----------



## cboutilier (Jan 12, 2016)

Will there be more options when you start selling individual necks? Different radius or profiles? I like that maple Tele neck, but I wouldn't want a 12'' radius.


----------



## Ara Pekel (Aug 25, 2016)

Granny Gremlin said:


> Hmmmn, I see you have cases as well. Might have to pick one up for my G style hollowbody project onve I finish it (and check the measurements). Looks nice and well priced too.


Yes we have cases...if you can come in that would be great, if not just need the measurements to see the fitting.


----------



## Ara Pekel (Aug 25, 2016)

ZeroGravity said:


> Any plans for a thinner semi-hollow LP style, like a ES-135?


Hi, we actually have a thinner semi-hollow which is a 335 style... please have a look at this link. we might get the 135 later in time but this is the closest right now.
Solo ES Style DIY Guitar Kit, Maple Body | Solo Music Gear


----------



## Ara Pekel (Aug 25, 2016)

cboutilier said:


> Will there be more options when you start selling individual necks? Different radius or profiles? I like that maple Tele neck, but I wouldn't want a 12'' radius.


These is a possibility in the new year when we get into the more Solo Pro items, but to be fair that wont happen until mid next year.


----------



## Slooky (Feb 3, 2015)

Ordered on Sunday and came on tuesday. fast service, thank you


----------



## Ara Pekel (Aug 25, 2016)

Slooky said:


> Ordered on Sunday and came on tuesday. fast service, thank you


Thank you very much for your comment and your order.
The way we see things is, if the item is in stock as it states on our site, we usually ship out the same day or next business day... 
Hope you enjoy it and please send some pics to me when you are done.


----------



## Slooky (Feb 3, 2015)

Will do, startin to paint it.


----------



## Jamdog (Mar 9, 2016)

Is there a way to order only body or body+neck? 

What if I want to chose my hardware from my parts bin?


----------



## Ara Pekel (Aug 25, 2016)

Jamdog said:


> Is there a way to order only body or body+neck?
> 
> What if I want to chose my hardware from my parts bin?


Hi Jamdog, yes that is all in the works.. we will have just bodies and necks shortly in our inventory, should be in by mid January.. we will also have hardware packs with different color options to choose from as well.
And by mid to late next year we are going to get in some upgraded Hardware and bodies and necks as well...Its all coming together.
Let me know if you have any other questions... if you are in the area (by the Toronto airport) drop in and see us as well.


----------



## Jamdog (Mar 9, 2016)

Ara Pekel said:


> Hi Jamdog, yes that is all in the works.. we will have just bodies and necks shortly in our inventory, should be in by mid January.. we will also have hardware packs with different color options to choose from as well.
> And by mid to late next year we are going to get in some upgraded Hardware and bodies and necks as well...Its all coming together.
> Let me know if you have any other questions... if you are in the area (by the Toronto airport) drop in and see us as well.


I am near Montreal. 


Is there a way to order a body without hardware now?


----------



## Ara Pekel (Aug 25, 2016)

Jamdog said:


> I am near Montreal.
> 
> 
> Is there a way to order a body without hardware now?


Unfortunately not right now... we only have the full kits available at the moment... 
If you can wait for January we should have the finished and unfinished Tele, Strat and possibly some other models as well.


----------



## Jamdog (Mar 9, 2016)

It is counter intuitive to think you "only have full kits" and cannot do partial orders... Aren't full kits made of separate parts?


----------



## Guest (Nov 21, 2016)

Then they're stuck with parts that wont move?


----------



## Ara Pekel (Aug 25, 2016)

Jamdog said:


> It is counter intuitive to think you "only have full kits" and cannot do partial orders... Aren't full kits made of separate parts?


well, I understand your point but not the full kits actually... its made to be a set and comes as a set and is a cheaper price point as well.
We cant break the kit up into parts right now as we are not setup to sell it in pieces, but we will be soon, and as laristotle said we will get stuck with the parts until a later time...
Hope you understand...


----------

